# Retrofit Kit Lighting On Eclipse 3?



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

OK so looking to see how i can retrofit my eclipse 3 so i get more watt per gallon

right now i got two f17w/t8 


how do i upgrade my eclipse 3 to get more watts ( heard of people making it two 65 watts

so if anyone can find anything on it like step by step guide or anything like where to buy then please let me know i need to do this soon as possible thanks 


-Mike


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

To the top

anyone know anything???????????????????


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi GreenGanja! 
I am guessing that you're talking about the large Eclipse 3 system, probably 27 to 37 gallons? (As opposed to the Eclipse 3 gallon tank?)

I've read about people retrofitting their larger Eclipses and if you look around online you will see that some people have figured out how to do this as a do-it-yourself project. Others have used retrofit kits made especially for Eclipses. I couldn't find any companies that were still manufacturing Eclipse retrofits, though.

However, J&L Aquatics, which is local, carries retrofit kits. I don't know which size would work best for your Eclipse, but they have quite a few kits by different manufacturers.
http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/172/T5+Fluorescent+Retrofit+Kits.html


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

I used one from ahsupply.com. i ripped out the old fixture and just put the new tubes inside the plastic shield. Works fine. Great lighting.


----------

